# New here, had some ?'s



## CamdenOutdoors (Jan 24, 2012)

Hey y'all. First day on here as a member. Had some questions about coyote hunting. I live in Florida and my property is about 8 acres of dense woods and pines butted up to a game preserve on one side and 400 acres of more dense woods on the other. For a while we had been hearing a pack of yoters every few nights ranging from 9pm to 4 am. Determined to get me a few coyotes I cleaned up my gun and tree stand and a game cam and set up on a big pine where I can see down a cleared path. It's been a few months and I ain't seen nothing. I hear them from time to time but they don't come when called with my rabbit call or my series of electronic calls. I've baited with cow guts but the only thing my game cam caught was some birds and a big ole black bear. Any tips?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the forum CamdenOutdoors.

Have you seen any sign, tracks or scat ?

When you are sitting there waiting for them which way is the wind blowing ?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Check out this thread.

http://www.predatortalk.com/topic/12084-coyote-hunting-tips-give-us-your-best-tips-for-coyote-calling-hunting/


----------



## CamdenOutdoors (Jan 24, 2012)

Yeah I've seen poo and tracks. I've put out a rabbit I shot and the next day it was gone with a trail of tracks. Nothing on the game cam. Guessing the cam was too high or something. I usually sit out from 5pm till about a half hour or so after dark. When I'm sitting in the stand the wind tends to blow toward me from the woods or twords me to my neighbors property. I'm gonna check out that thread now


----------



## Mattuk (Oct 16, 2010)

Welcome to PT CamdenOutdoors.

When setting camera's for coyote/fox/bobcat you do need to have it down low, around 2ft.


----------



## Predatorhunter (Dec 9, 2010)

Welcome to PT CamdenOutdoors.


----------



## bones44 (Jan 7, 2011)

Welcome to PT CamdenOutdoors !


----------



## CamdenOutdoors (Jan 24, 2012)

Thanks y'all. I think I'm gonna work on scent control next. Making some pine tar soap and an all natural concoction to spray on my gear as cover scent. Buying that cover scent from the store seems too risky for the $$$


----------



## coyotehunter25 (Oct 24, 2010)

welcome to the fourm camdon outdoors like don said watch the wind!


----------



## Mitch_RAGE (Dec 13, 2011)

Wind,Wind, Wind. Scent covers work for any wild game. Trust in the scent. Like mattuk said game came @ about 2 ft.and dont get to close to your gut piles.

Oh yeah Welcome to the Forum..........These guys are great!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Welcome to PT camdon outdoors


----------

